# best way to remove silicone lube?



## calekewbs (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey, Ok, so last night I re-lubed my cube because it was starting to feel like there was more friction, so i took a wet papertowel and wiped off the silicone from the last time i lubed it, and I lubed it the way i usually do (which is a lot different than what a lot of people do) and now it's really gunky and i think i just used a little too much. Sooooo I'm going to re-lube it again, but snice the lube is fresh, and I want to make sure i get as much off as i can, what is the best way to remove it?

Thanks a bunch

Cale


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 14, 2009)

Take some sort of plastic with a semi-sharp edge, and scrape it off.
Then, if you have cubesmith stickers, wash it it warm water for a while. 

That's what I did, and I _think_ it worked pretty well.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 14, 2009)

kk thanks and yeah i have cubesmith tiles actually so it should be fine in water. wuold the cubesmith plastic razor be good?


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I used.
I just didn't know how many people had them.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 14, 2009)

k thanks a bunch!


----------



## panyan (Jun 14, 2009)




----------

